# EN: they, them, their - as singular pronouns for unknown or unspecified gender



## anangelaway

*Note des modérateurs :*

Quel pronom faut-il utiliser en anglais lorsque le genre de la personne est inconnu ?

Cette question est très fréquente et nous avons fusionné ici un grand nombre de discussions à ce sujet. Il faut comprendre que les avis sont partagés. Certains emploient le _they_ singulier (ici en anglais) alors que d'autres condamnent cet usage. Cette question fait l'objet d'un débat parmi les anglophones, comme en témoignent les réponses de ce fil. Ne vous attendez pas à ce que tout le monde se mette d'accord sur la « bonne » réponse. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas le courage de lire le fil en entier, voici un résumé :

*Grammaire descriptive :* l'usage du _they_ singulier est très répandu et bien établi, non seulement à l'oral mais aussi dans la littérature, notamment chez Shakespeare.
*Grammaire normative :* les puristes condamnent l'emploi du _they _singulier pour faire référence à une personne dont on ignore ou souhaite ne pas préciser le genre.
Remplacer par _he_ peut induire en erreur ou donner une impression de sexisme.
Remplacer par _she_ peut induire en erreur ou passer pour du féminisme.
Remplacer par _he or she_ est souvent maladroit ou trop politiquement correct.
Remplacer par _it_ ne convient pas pour un être humain.
Dans les situations où tant le genre que le nombre sont imprécis, on peut souvent reformuler la phrase en y incorporant un antécédent pluriel pour_ they_, contournant ainsi la difficulté grammaticale et stylistique.
Si vous avez une question sur un exemple en particulier, n'hésitez pas à la poser à la fin du fil. Pensez également à consulter les liens ci-dessous pour certains cas spécifiques.
EN: anyone / someone + personal pronoun (he, she, his, her / they, their / one's)
EN: One has to be strong and face his/her/their/one's fears
EN: family - it / they (pronoun)
EN: company - that/which/who, it/they, its/their - singular / plural
EN: pronoun for a baby - it or he/she

Si vous vous intéressez à la traduction de ce _they_ en français, voir FR: translating English's gender neutral "singular they".


----------



## Valosh

_Les équipes de professionnels qui constituent les services d'aide précoce sont là pour aider l'enfant et sa famille à vivre au mieux cette période qui va de la naissance (ou même avant) jusqu'à l'âge de sept ans, et cela sur le plan éducatif, social et psychologique._

Would this be a good translation:

The teams of professionals who make up “Les services d’aide précoce” (Early Childhood Support Services) are put in place to provide help on an educational, social and psychological level to the child and *their* family to allow *them* to have a better life from birth (or before) to the age of seven.

My trouble is with the underlined words. Should I replace "their" by "his/her"  ( should "their" only refer to a plural noun?) and " them" refers to the child and his family but would there be a better way to say it?

Any help or/and advice would be great !

Valosh


----------



## guylearningfrench

When gender is unknown or neutral, you want to go with their/them, although it is not common to see this substituted with "his/her". To complicate things further, it doesn't sound entirely weird for me if someone says a 'child and its family', though it does seem to dehumanize 'it' a bit. You might need a hardcore and really staunch linguist to give you a settled line on this one...sorry.


----------



## jann

Using "they," "their," and "them" as genderless singular (!) third person pronouns in combination with a plural (!) verb conjugation is very common in the US.  Eventually, it will probably even be considered correct.  

But you can avoid the problem:

The services etc etc are put in place to assist the child and family on an educational, social, and psychological level and allow them to enjoy a higher quality of life etc.

*them = "the child and family," undeniably plural

Hope it helps


----------



## impala

You've picked a nice one, Valosh - there are flame-wars about this on the English language lists!  The opinion of linguists is that singular they/their etc is correct - even Shakespeare used it - but there are still lots of people writing to newspapers to say that it's wrong.  Unfortunately these critics don't give a good alternative.


----------



## Ianterrell

The only alternative I've come across is the clunky phrase "his or her", or worse "his/her".


----------



## pikabou

Salut,

Etes-vous d'accord avec moi pour dire qu'il y a un problème d'accord entre les sujets de la phrase qui suit, ou est-ce un sombre effet stylistique que je ne connais pas??!! (il s'agit d'une phrase extraite d'un texte écrit par un scientifique anglophone...)

_If your friend far away speaks a different language, they would need the letter translated before they could understand it. If you were to send the letter via a translation agency of some description, then when your friend receives the letter, they will understand it perfectly._

Merci


----------



## carolineR

ton interlocuteur traite apparemment "your friend" comme s'il s'agissait de anyone/someone


----------



## Trisia

It's really simple. Using "they" is quite common, and it avoids the gender issue (otherwise, you have to say he/she all the time)


----------



## pyan

There are two schools of thought on this.  One school of thought says "they" is incorrect here.  It should be "he or she".  This is the majority viewpoint of the strict grammarians.

The other school of thought, the minority viewpoint, says "they" is an old word.   It was correct until people tried to impose Latin grammar on English. Great English writers have used this "singular they".   (I like this school of thought.)  I use "they" like this in informal situations but I would always write "he or she" in formal writing.


----------



## catch22s

Hello, what pronoun should I use to replace words like reader, narrator, person...
EX:
*The reader* wants to know more. *He  /  She  or they ? *want(s) to read on.
I would like to know what is grammatically correct.


----------



## Welshie

You have 3 options:

1. He. This is the classic option.
2. He / She - used by some people who are concerned about appearing exclusive and sexist, but this form is frowned upon as clumsy.
3. They - also used by people who are concerned about appearing exclusive or sexist, this is less clumsy, but more confusing.

I would go with 1., but all 3 options are used.


----------



## Tim~!

Most of us would naturally use the pronoun _they_, which is often used in a singular sense when we're speaking of indeterminate sex.

"If you see someone lying on the floor, check that they are still breathing.  If they are, call them an ambulance."


----------



## itka

> "If you see someone lying on the floor, check that they are still breathing.  If they are, call them an ambulance."



Really ? Oh, ça c'est drôle ! 
_someone_ est bien un singulier pourtant ? et il est remplacé par des pronoms au pluriel...
Alors si tu téléphones à l'ambulance, qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
_"I have just found someone lying on the floor. They don't open their eyes nor speak ?"_
...avec des verbes au pluriel aussi ? Mais comment faire autrement si le pronom est au singulier ?  Est-ce qu'on ne risque pas de comprendre qu'il y a plusieurs personnes _lying on the floor _?


----------



## Grop

Mauvais exemple Itka : si tu trouves quelqu'un au sol, tu sais probablement déterminer son sexe .

En tout cas c'est très connu du forum English Only: gender neutral pronouns.


----------



## jann

itka said:


> Alors si tu téléphones à l'ambulance, qu'est-ce que tu dis ?
> _"I have just found someone lying on the floor. They don't open their eyes nor speak ?"_


Non, parce qui si tu téléphones aux urgences, c'est que tu es là sur place. Tu vas donc dire _he _ou _she _en fonction de si la personne que tu as trouvée est un homme ou une femme.  L'exemple de Tim est un cas général : "si vous trouvez une personne par terre, vérifiez qu'elle respire..." = _If you find somone on the ground, check that they are (he/she is) still breathing._"

Les puristes condamnent l'usage de _they_ + verbe au pluriel comme pronom neutre de 3e personne au singulier.  C'est pourtant très répandu dans la langue quotidienne, justement pour éviter le "sexisme" de dire "he" par défaut, le féminisme de dire "she", et l'aspect maladroit de "he/she". 

EDIT : Grop a été plus vite...


----------



## itka

Bon, évidemment, dans l'exemple que j'ai voulu continuer, c'est idiot... bien sûr, on sait s'il s'agit d'un homme ou d'une femme...

Mais, grammaticalement, le cas reste le même dans l'exemple de jann :
_"If you find someone on the ground, check that *they are* still breathing._"

Ce qui m'étonnait, c'est que le verbe, comme les pronoms, se mette au pluriel, alors qu'à l'origine, c'était "someone".

Donc, si j'ai bien compris :
- _someone _est bien un singulier normalement,
- dans un cas comme ci-dessus, on le remplace par un pronom au pluriel et on accorde le verbe au pluriel aussi,
- ce traitement est une solution extrême, à éviter autant que possible,
c'est bien ça ?

...et jann, une question encore : "check that..." je comprends mais est-ce qu'on pourrait dire aussi "check if..." ?


----------



## jann

_Someone_ est toujours singulier.... même quand on le met avec _they +_ verbe au pluriel. 

Dire que c'est une solution "extrême", c'est quand même exagérer.  Tu entendras _they_ pour parler d'une seule personne en évitant d'indiquer son sexe tout le temps dans la langue courante.... même de la bouche d'un puriste que ne se permettrait jamais de l'écrire. 

PS. Oui, _check if_ et _check that_ seraient tous les deux corrects ici.


----------



## Tim~!

itka: C'est tout à fait naturel pour les Anglais de dire "they" en sachant que le sujet n'est qu'une seule personne.

Ça m'est arrivé desfois, que j'emploie "they" même quand je sais quel sexe est en question.  Si j'appellais pour une ambulance kaj la personne avec qui je parlais ne disait que "the person" (parce qu'ils souvent lisent d'un script), je répondrai à la question ainsi:

"Is the person breathing?"

"Yes."

"Is the person's heartbeat regular?"

"Not really.  Their pulse is fast and they're bleeding badly from a head-wound." 

C'est normal.  Quand quelqu'un utilise un marquer de sexe, on répond en utilisant le même.

"Have you seen my new dog?  He's got the most adorable ears."

"I didn't even know you had a dog!  What's his name?"

Quand j'entends "the person", je réponds normalement "they", ce qui équivaut pour beaucoup de nous.

En ce qui concerne l'usage: J'ai lu il y a quelques années que l'homme qui l'a introduit en anglais était un tel ... William Shakespeare


----------



## itka

Eh bien ! Merci Tim. 
Grâce à vous tous, j'ai découvert quelque chose, dans ce fil  ! 
Je n'avais jamais vu ni lu ça, avant... et comme il y a sans doute encore beaucoup de choses que je n'ai jamais rencontrées en anglais, merci de continuer à m'informer...


----------



## Minaeth

Hi!

Could you please tell me which one is correct?

A. Whoever calls tell *him* I'm not here.
B. Whoever calls tell *them* I'm not here. 

Does WHOEVER works like Everyone, anyone etc? (singular for the verb, but plural forms of pronouns?)

Thanks a lot


----------



## lacp

Hi 

I would go with B:  "Whoever calls, tell them I'm not here."


----------



## Salvatos

Different people have different views on the impersonal pronouns in English. Some always use "him", some always use "her", some always use "them", and some vary depending on the context. I personally use "them" to avoid favoring a particular gender, although it sometimes makes some sentences look strange. Even if that weren't the case though, in this context I would really favor "them", probably because of "whoever".


----------



## Jacob14

In most situations, I would use *them* but in a formal situation or document you would want to say/write *him or her*. I would personally find it _very_ strange if someone was to just use *him* or *her* though as that would be assuming that you already know the sex of whoever will be calling.


----------



## Nicomon

_Si on me demande au téléphone... dis que je ne suis pas là. Je ne veux parler à personne._ 
Bon d'accord, c'est un peu long. 

Je n'aime pas tellement cette mode de remplacer _him/her_ par _them_.

Would it be OK to say in English: _Whoever calls, tell the person I'm not there?_  
What do natives think?


----------



## Jacob14

Or maybe: _Please tell whoever calls that I'm not there_.


----------



## marget

We could also say "If anyone calls, please say that I am not here."


----------



## tedgale

May I add my endorsement to the solutions of margret and jacob? 
Using "them" to signify an unknown person of unknown gender should be a last resort, not the first resort.
Unfortunately, political correctness is driving English speakers to mangle grammar, so as to avoid the appearance of exclusion. 
I have even encountered the singular "they/ them" in legislation, which is my area of specialty.


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> Je n'aime pas tellement cette mode de remplacer _him/her_ par _them_.
> 
> What do natives think?



Ni moi non plus. Tout en reconnaissant qu'il est tres commun, je dis toujours _him_ ou _her_, selon le cas.

J'aime les solutions proposées pour éviter le problème.


----------



## wonderwhy

tedgale said:


> May I add my endorsement to the solutions of margret and jacob?
> Using "them" to signify an unknown person of unknown gender should be a last resort, not the first resort.
> Unfortunately, political correctness is driving English speakers to mangle grammar, so as to avoid the appearance of exclusion.
> I have even encountered the singular "they/ them" in legislation, which is my area of specialty.



This is not an issue of political correctness. The prescription against using 'their/they/them' with nominally singular words was/is just that, a prescription and we all know that prescriptions have never been followed by native speakers following the natural rules of English. 

Why? Because prescriptions are not natural rules of language.


----------



## radagasty

wonderwhy said:


> The prescription against using 'their/they/them' with nominally singular words was/is just that, a prescription and we all know that prescriptions have never been followed by native speakers following the natural rules of English.


 
In this case, however, _whoever_ is not merely nominally singular. It is definitely singular, and is demonstrated by the fact that a singular verb has to follow. It is always _whoever calls_ and never _whoever call_, at least in the indicative mood.


----------



## EnFrDe

Going back to the original question, and taking into account the suggestions which followed:

In response to Minaeth's original question, the correct expression would be "Whoever calls, tell them I'm not here."  This is the more natural of the two.

However: It would be more natural again to say "If anyone calls, ...", as in marget's suggestion.  That is definitely the best suggestion which avoids the use of "them".

Using the pronoun "they/them" as singular is not a grammatical last resort.  It is the natural thing to say, and is what should be said.  You use "they" because you don't know whether the unknown person is male or female, and it would be wrong to use just one of them.  "Them" is grammatically correct, and what I as a native speaker would instinctively use here.


----------



## tedgale

In my opinion:

If you want to use the words "whoever calls", the ideal sentence -- i.e. the completely intelligible sentence whose grammar no-one can challenge -- would be: "Tell whoever calls that I'm not here".


----------



## wonderwhy

radagasty said:


> In this case, however, _whoever_ is not merely nominally singular. It is definitely singular, and is demonstrated by the fact that a singular verb has to follow. It is always _whoever calls_ and never _whoever call_, at least in the indicative mood.



Mere convention, Radagasty. 'you' singular always uses a plural verb. Why do you think it is that we never hear anyone complaining about that?

Whoever calls, tell them I'm not home.

The underlined words, above, are not the same grammatical animals as,

If Fred calls, tell him I'm not home.



> They are a "quantifier" and a "bound  variable," a different logical relationship. [Everyone returned to their seats] means "For all X, X returned to X's seat."  The "X" is simply  a  placeholder  that  keeps track of the roles that players play across different relationships: the X that comes back to a seat is the same X that owns the seat that  X  comes  back  to. The  [their]  there  does  not,  in fact, have plural number, because it refers neither to one thing nor to many things; it does not refer at all.
> 
> http://pinker.wjh.harvard.edu/articles/media/1994_01_24_thenewrepublic.html



Go to the above URL for a more complete discussion. Use Ctrl F and put _Sometimes an alleged grammatical error_ into the FIND box to zero in on the appropriate section.


----------



## wonderwhy

tedgale said:


> In my opinion:
> 
> If you want to use the words "whoever calls", the ideal sentence -- i.e. the completely intelligible sentence whose grammar no-one can challenge -- would be: "Tell whoever calls that I'm not here".



There's no need to use write-arounds, Ted, to placate those who are mistaken on the grammar. 

[See the posting before this one and the following]

http://itre.cis.upenn.edu/~myl/languagelog/archives/003572.html

http://158.130.17.5/~myl/languagelog/archives/003582.html



> There Are No Postmodernists In a Foxhole
> 
> Geoff Nunberg
> Commentary broadcast on "Fresh Air," August 20, 2002
> 
> 
> Like a lot of my favorite stories, this one begins with a pronoun, this from an article in the Chronicle of Higher Education that quoted Harvard President Lawrence Summers in an interview saying, "I regret any faculty member leaving a conversation feeling they are not respected"
> 
> The sentence was tailor-made to bundle puristic panties, particularly given the context and speaker -- and in fact a few weeks later, the Chronicle ran an extensive diatribe from a professor of English who took exception to Summers' grammar. ... [He opined] the antecedent "any faculty member" required the pronouns "he or she," not "they," (Modern academics are particularly attached to the "he or she" construction, which enables them to sound politically correct and pedantic in the same breath.)
> 
> 
> http://people.ischool.berkeley.edu/~nunberg/fish.html


----------



## taratata_69

Bonjour
ceci est un article tiré du site web supernany.co.uk traitant du naughty step(traduisible), pourquoi est il utilisé le pronom feminin _*she*_ et* her* puisque le sujet est un _*child ?*_ peut on utiliser_* him*_ indifferement pour child ?

"When your child misbehaves or breaks one of the houses rules, explain what she’s done wrong, tell her that her behaviour is unacceptable, and warn her that if she behaves in the same way again, she’ll be put on the Naughty Step"

Merci


----------



## IB programmer

The child here is a girl.
Him is for boys.


----------



## smallperson

Her is for girls.  Him is for boys.  The source text sounds very Gina Ford.  Best ignored.  She doesn't even have children.  You wouldn't listen to an illiterate person trying to advise on grammar etc,donc il s'ensuit...


----------



## locoh2

Often, in these 'help' guides (especially about children), they refer to the child as *she *in one section and then as *he* in another section.  

*He* and *she* are not used indifferently but are sometimes mixed in text to make the reading easier (to say, "...explain what he/she’s done wrong, tell him/her that his/her behaviour is unacceptable.." makes for tiring reading!)


----------



## CapnPrep

taratata_69 said:


> peut on utiliser_* him*_ indifferement pour child ?


Oui, dans ce genre de contexte (où on parle d'une personne dans l'abstrait) on peut utiliser _he_, _she_, _he/she_, _(s)he_, ou le fameux _they_ singulier, comme plus loin dans le même texte : « Once disciplined, however, it is especially important to find out why your child behaved in a way which was out of character, as understanding *their* actions will help you to prevent it occurring again. » Aucun choix n'est vraiment idéal, c'est un des pièges de la langue anglaise.

Voir de nombreuses discussions dans le forum English Only.


----------



## Laona

Hello ! I have a little stupid question, but I wondered, when for example, you say "This person is friendly". We don't know if it's a boy or a girl, so would you say "She is friendly", "He is friendly" or 'It is friendly"? 
J'espère que vous comprenez où je veux en venir... And I wonder it not only with the noun "person", but no matter which.


----------



## Oddmania

Les anglais utilisent souvent le singular they pour ce genre de cas. Ça inclus tous ses dérivés : _them, their, themselves,..._ → _They are friendly_, donc.

Ça peut paraître bizarre, mais je me souviens d'un site internet auquel je m'étais inscrit qui disait _[Pseudo XXX] hasn't introduced *themselves *yet_ (car il y avait la possibilité d'écrire une biographie nous présentant, et comme l'ordinateur n'est pas censé savoir si je suis un homme ou une femme...)


----------



## Keith Bradford

There are four grammatical genders in English:
*MASCULINE : *if it's a male person or domestic animal = *he* 
*FEMININE : *if it's a female person or domestic animal = *she* 
*COMMON : *if it's a person you don't know the sex of = *they* 
*NEUTER : *in all other cases = *it*.


----------



## Suehil

Usually, if you say 'this person', then you will know who it is and will use the appropriate pronoun.
"I know this person, he is my brother"


----------



## Tim~!

Moi aussi, comme anglophone natif, voudrait rajouter à des commentaires que l'on devrait utiliser le "singular they". Ceci est très courant dans notre langue; quelquechose de différent ne serait pas naturel:

"If you see *someone* lying on their floor, make sure *they* are breathing, check *their* pulse, and call *them* an ambulance."


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

In case of a singular they, would themself be more accurate than themselves?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Yes. 
A group leader might warn his group: "Anyone who loses their ticket will have to pay for another one themselves/themself." (Maybe more than one person will lose their ticket)

If there can only be one person involved, "themself".  I found these phrases:
*Each* child feeds themself.  How should *an *entrepreneur brand themself?


----------



## tilt

Oddmania said:


> Les anglais utilisent souvent le singular they pour ce genre de cas. Ça inclus tous ses dérivés : _them, their, themselves,..._ → _They are friendly_, donc.
> 
> Ça peut paraître bizarre, mais je me souviens d'un site internet auquel je m'étais inscrit qui disait _[Pseudo XXX] hasn't introduced *themselves *yet_ (car il y avait la possibilité d'écrire une biographie nous présentant, et comme l'ordinateur n'est pas censé savoir si je suis un homme ou une femme...)


Ça peut paraître bizarre, c'est vrai.
Mais en y réfléchissant un peu, ce n'est pas plus bizarre que le _on_ pluriel devenu si commun en français, et qui amène des tournures comme _on est belles_.

Ce qui me surprend, par contre, c'est de lire dans le message de Keith Bradford que de _singular they _est un genre à part entière dans la grammaire anglais. Certains anglophones (puristes ?) m'avaient dit que c'était une aberration à éviter absolument.


----------



## Keith Bradford

tilt said:


> ... Certains anglophones (puristes ?) m'avaient dit que c'était une aberration à éviter absolument.



Puristes ?  Certes.  Le "singular they" est un usage commun depuis le 16e siècle (même avant Shakespeare !) et toujours courant.  Il n'y a que les adonnés à la (fausse) logique qui le critiqueraient.  Et pourquoi dis-je "fausse" ?  Car le langage a ses raisons que la raison ne connaît pas.  Aucune langue du monde ne suit les règles de la logique mathématique et je ne vois pas pourquoi l'on forcerait l'anglais moderne à rentrer dans un tel carcan, puisque ça rend la communication plus difficile.

Cela étant dit, on a souvent la liberté d'éviter cet usage.  Si c'est moi qui décide le texte, je peux choisir d'utiliser un pluriel dès le début.  Au lieu de dire "_Each student must leave his/her/their bags at the door_" je peux résoudre le problème en disant "_All students must_..." et la fin devient évident.

Mais ce n'est pas toujours moi qui décide.  Si mon interlocuteur commence par "_There's a person at the door_" je suis obligé de trancher et je choisirai sans hésiter "_Tell *them *to come in_" tout en sachant qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une pluralité.


----------



## defacta

Salut,

"Afficher *ses *livres" en anglais comment traduire "ses" quand on parle d'un utilisateur dont on ne connait pas le sexe. 
Donc on ne peut pas utiliser par exemple "_*her *books_". Doit-on mettre "*his *books": "Display *his *books".

Si l'utilisateur est une femme, il y aurait donc aussi "*his*" ! Peut-on mettre "Display *its *books" ? 

Ou sinon doit-on mettre "Display this user's books" mais je n'aime pas trop, je trouve ça un peu lourd. 

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Merci,
Vincent.


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

On utilise "their".


----------



## defacta

Ah oui c'est vrai, c'est au pluriel ! Donc c'est "Display their books". 

Et si c'était au singulier, "Afficher son livre". Comment pourrait-on traduire ?

merci.


----------



## Michelvar

Non, c'est pas au pluriel, on utilise "their", au singulier, lorsqu'on ne sait pas si c'est féminin ou masculin.

Roger left his pen here : Roger a laissé son stylo ici
Sabrina left her pen here : Sabrina a laissé son stylo ici
Somebody left their pen here : quelqu'un a laissé son stylo ici.
Conchita Wurst left their pen here  (???)


----------



## wildan1

Si cette pratique est de plus en plus commune dans le langage parlé et informel, toujours est-il que _Someone left their pen here_ n'est pas correcte grammaticalement. Je ne l'écrirais pas dans un texte formel, même si je le dis dans la conversation.

Par contre,_ Someone left his pen here_ n'est plus tellement utilisé pour des raisons de sensibilité envers le sexe féminin. _Someone left his or her pen here_--vraiment hyper-lourd !

La meilleure solution est de rédiger vos phrases, quand c'est possible, au pluriel. L'accord se fait alors naturellement -- _their_ -- et la phrase inclut donc les deux sexes.

(Dans votre cas précis, _« Afficher son livre »_, defacta, il serait difficile pourtant d'appliquer ma suggestion. Mais il me semble que la plupart du temps, le genre d'un auteur précis est connu…)


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

Selon le contexte et la phrase complète (_Afficher ses livres_, qu'est-ce que cela veut dire ?), on peut également envisager _one's._

Par exemple, _One must display one's books._


----------



## merquiades

MysterPedanticke said:


> Am I the only one left who still uses the 3rd person sing. gender-neutral pronoun "one" in English? (I do understand that it is considered rather posh by our American English-speaking cousins --- but then they probably think "posh" is too posh a word as well!)


 Personally I find singular they to be absolutely vulgar and would avoid it. I'd work around it in similar ways like those Maitre Capello has suggested for French (here): the person, someone, he or she, one, he or reformulate in plural, in passive.


----------



## Michelvar

merquiades said:


> Personally I find singular they to be absolutely vulgar and would avoid it


Is it just you, or is it common in US English to consider it as not elegant? What would be taught at school to children regarding that matter, for instance?


----------



## merquiades

Michelvar said:


> Is it just you, or is it common in US English to consider it as not elegant? What would be taught at school to children regarding that matter, for instance?


 It is just me here, though I don't think I'm totally alone. People in America use singular "they" quite a lot, but if you write it in an essay at school they (and I do mean plural) wouldn't consider it correct. My teachers didn't at least. It slightly gets on my nerves to hear someone say it but not enough to say something about it. Avoiding it is more elegant.


----------

